
Ireland's next prime minister is a conservative, gay 38-year-old - devnonymous
https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2017/06/02/europe/leo-varadkar-ireland-prime-minister-young-gay-conservative/index.html
======
devnonymous
Also son of an Indian Immigrant doctor(father)/Irish nurse and at 38, the
youngest to hold the post.

